
Introducing Visual Studio for Mac - cududa
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Vk2On-9psscJ:https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/mt790182.aspx+&cd=23&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
======
lholden
A lot of Microsofts recent work has been really interesting if not surprising.
Linux support in Windows and Visual Studio (as a cross platform target _with_
debugging!), VS Code, bringing on Xamarin... Etc.

I'm Glad to see them pulling their head out of the sand. It wired to see them
changing place with the post Jobs Apple. (In regards to head in sand :P)

------
cududa
Any idea why this was flagged as dupe? Can't see any other articles on if
showing up...

~~~
jacobwg
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12948043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12948043),
but no idea why this one is a dupe now (since the top comment explains it was
buried to avoid flagging future posts as dupe).

------
pohungc
looks basically like the Xamarin Studio editor, which is basically
MonoDevelop.

